# Cancel the person above you



## JambledUpWords (Jun 21, 2020)

Accuse someone of something and try to cancel them. It can be as petty or as serious as you want. You’re welcome to use post history as evidence as well. Don’t hold back, we have menaces everywhere that need to lose their jobs.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jun 21, 2020)

you frequently post on and have donated to kiwi farms, a white supremacist alt-right transphobic neo-nazi cyberbullying terrorist forum


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jun 21, 2020)

boring username


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 21, 2020)

He's a fucking mick, gross.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 21, 2020)

Marco Fucko said:


> 90% of the human race is too stupid to think for themselves, regardless of age or other factors. They plug in to their preferred mouthpiece and parrot those talking points as a social echolocation for friends and enemies, just the same as any corporate brand.
> 
> That being said I'd think the peak of potential critical thought is "middle age", where you have the experience of youth and a career behind you and you haven't started degenerating into dementia.


You’re practically Hitler


----------



## Marco Fucko (Jun 21, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> You’re practically Hitler



PLEASE, both of my testicles are fully functional.

EDIT: Oh yeah I need to cancel you. Uh you're fat and that's a public health concern.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 21, 2020)

@Marco Fucko once sneezed and the sneeze sounded slightly like he said the word "Faggot" and that is EXTREMELY offensive and triggered me and I had to spend 7 hours straight with my therapist


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 21, 2020)

@Pissmaster is a cop that literally kills pee oh sees.


----------



## Creep3r (Jun 21, 2020)

@Trapitalism's name has the word trap which is an offensive slur against transgender people made all the more worse by his avatar being a mockery of a transgender person. Please delete his account.


----------



## æscrof (Jun 21, 2020)

Generally unfriendly.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 21, 2020)

Not an actual schizophrenic catgirl. Leveraging your privilege to co-opt victimization of marginalized groups much? Yikes. That's a big oof. Stay in your lane, colonizer.


----------



## crocodilian (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't know if I can do better than "Your avatar looks like the penis reveal panel of a shitty porn comic", especially since you apparently drew it yourself.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 21, 2020)

Your avatar looks like an evil capitalist. Guillotine for you.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 21, 2020)

You're cancelled for eating all the food in CHAZ.



crocodilian said:


> I don't know if I can do better than "Your avatar looks like the penis reveal panel of a shitty porn comic", especially since you apparently drew it yourself.


If you're quoting Distant Stare from my profile, he was actually referring to my previous profile pic, which I didn't draw.

Anyway, transphobia or transfetishism, either way you're cancelled.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jun 21, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> You're cancelled for eating all the food in CHAZ.
> 
> 
> If you're quoting Distant Stare from my profile, he was actually referring to my previous profile pic, which I didn't draw.
> ...



Cancelled for being a white cis male capitalist pigdog and an _artist._ You probably admire Bob Ross, you degenerate, you.


----------



## URL (Jun 21, 2020)

contradictionofterns said:


> Cancelled for being a white cis male capitalist pigdog and an _artist._ You probably admire Bob Ross, you degenerate, you.



Cancelled for making a pun in your title. You're being very inconsiderate to those who speak English as their second language.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 21, 2020)

URL said:


> Cancelled for making a pun in your title. You're being very inconsiderate to those who speak English as their second language.


You're into feet.


----------



## Festivus (Jun 21, 2020)

Belonging to any fandom is big gay.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 21, 2020)

canceled for not clapping my cheeks


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 21, 2020)

CANCELED FOR BEING TOO CUTE


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jun 21, 2020)

Nonconsensually burst from a female-presenting chest and has loose ties to Weyland Yutani, which is most likely sexist and problematic because it's a future corporation.


----------



## Icasaracht (Jun 21, 2020)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> Nonconsensually burst from a female-presenting chest and has loose ties to Weyland Yutani, which is most likely sexist and problematic because it's a future corporation.


A cow-boy, insinuating that all men into yaoi are homosexuals worthy of being lolcows! Also situates himself in the desert, implying that the gays are thirsty af. And is a CIS-White Male that is flaunting his white privilege by using masked blackface. Cancelled.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 21, 2020)

You're co-opting my culture with that head covering. And golf is racist.


----------



## Pee Cola (Jun 21, 2020)

Your hat is the product of needless cruelty inflicted on no fewer than two birds.


----------



## Neko GF (Jun 21, 2020)

Profile picture literally says "incle inside". Incels are evil misogynists, therefore @Robert Sanvagene is a misogynist.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 21, 2020)

Catgirls have a violent history in this country. They are singlehandedly responsible for the death of Pepito Sanchezberg.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 21, 2020)

Profile pic looks like an Art Nouveau mural somebody gave up on halfway through.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 21, 2020)

your profile pic is definitely a pedophile


----------



## User names must be unique (Jun 21, 2020)

How you've not been canceled after your years of kidnapping and sexually harassing princess peach (FUTA). is a sad indictment of the transmisogyny at the heart of out culture.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 21, 2020)

canceled for not giving cat snacks also all your shit is gonna be knocked down on your desk. cat lives matter nigga


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 21, 2020)

You shit in my shoes and I JUST cleaned out your box. I'm gonna cancel you in a lake sack.


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 21, 2020)

canceled for cruelty to animals and undermining a valid form of feline protest check your privilege human


----------



## A single cheeto (Jun 21, 2020)

you keep drinking the water from the toilet, even though there's fresh water in your bowl


----------



## Nef Anyo (Jun 21, 2020)

You have a Jojo avatar. 

That alone is Stage 4 cancer.


----------



## BrunoMattei (Jun 21, 2020)

Has had non-consensual sex with a lobster.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 21, 2020)

Pretty sure you negrated someone once. 

You deserve to be crucified on a flaming cross, you heartless monster!


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Jun 21, 2020)

Your avatar looks like a racial stereotype.


----------



## Too Many Catgirls (Jun 21, 2020)

The nigger below me can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Neko GF (Jun 21, 2020)

Deserted the Catgirl nation. Fucking disgrace!


----------



## HumanHive (Jun 21, 2020)

Was caught with lewd pictures of Snail.


----------



## Idiotron (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 21, 2020)

You overwork your own minions without pay!


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 21, 2020)

Your avatar is from a movie with a police officer.


----------



## Psyduck (Jun 21, 2020)

You raped me for two nights in a row




Didnt even come back to complete the trilogy you fuck, i hope you fukin die

Also i was faking it


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 21, 2020)

for being a rape victim and not acknowledging troon's get raped too.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 21, 2020)

Your name has the N-word in it!


----------



## Niggaplease (Jun 21, 2020)

your avatar has anime in it anime is nothing but misogyny.


----------



## TANK JESUS (Jun 21, 2020)

you have a bad word in your name


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 21, 2020)

Has probably at least once had a j/o sesh to that neon sega genesis evangelion girl before and I think she's underage


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 21, 2020)

TANK JESUS said:


> a swedish child enjoys himself


You sound like a pedophile


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 21, 2020)

You are fat, lose some weight


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 21, 2020)

Flag is a mockery of the alphabet people flag and basically screams "I Stomp Faggots"


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 21, 2020)

Supports police brutality


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 21, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Isabelle from Animal Crossing. She’s a cartoon dog, whats so sexy about her?


You’re a furry that doesn’t think Isabelle is sexy. Absolutely haram.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jun 21, 2020)

There's a YouTube video of her being arrested outside of Walmart with cops spending 10 minutes fishing packs of sliced ham out of each and every one of her orifaces and fat rolls


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 21, 2020)

Dick Masterson and him were caught on record videotaping someone having sex with @Pissmaster and his wife, just days after they said “Cucks get the bullet too” on Dick’s podcast


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 21, 2020)

Your pfp is a four leaf clover which is also the logo for the notorious alt-right, pedophile ,terrorist , incel website known as 4chan.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 21, 2020)

This fish is hard to find, so making one your avatar ain’t gonna help increase the population


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 21, 2020)

you sexualize and objectify transsexuals and lgbt minorities, canceled.


----------



## User names must be unique (Jun 21, 2020)

lolicon... nuff sed


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 21, 2020)

User names must be unique said:


> Saving lives doesn't matter, especially if they're black lives. It's far more important that the police don't hurt anyone.


You don’t think Black lives matter. You’re a racist.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 21, 2020)

You’re a fatty who voted Trump. #cancelled


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 21, 2020)

You like anime, which also means you’re a Trump supporter #cancelled


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 21, 2020)

Your words are jambled in with white supremacy and thin privilege! #CancelCalories


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Jun 21, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> Your words are jambled in with white supremacy and thin privilege! #CancelCalories


talk about thin privilege! You are canceled for skinny privilege.


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 21, 2020)

Dogs can't be reasoned with, you're cancelled!


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Jun 22, 2020)

Too traumatized to make a rational post.


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Jun 22, 2020)

aww poor baby #whitefragility


----------



## Sammy (Jun 22, 2020)

You dress too provocatively, ya'all need to get right with Jesus.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 22, 2020)

You’re a gay furry who hates trans furries, not very woke of you.


----------



## Cod of War (Jun 22, 2020)

>Empowering women(tm)

It's womyn!!¡ You're outrageously misogynistic misogyny isn't welcome round here!


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 22, 2020)

Cod of War said:


> >Empowering women(tm)
> 
> It's womyn!!¡ You're outrageously misogynistic misogyny isn't welcome round here!


It’s actually womxm, bigot. You’re #cancelled for not addressing people the right way.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 23, 2020)

You are #canceled due to white american privilege


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Jun 23, 2020)

Trapitalism said:


> You are #canceled due to white american privilege


you're a trap and a capitalist, so you're canceled, and then canceled again just to make sure.


----------



## Bungus Scrungus (Jun 23, 2020)

Dogs can't eat Chocolate chip muffins. Dog abuser, cancelled.


----------



## Fox Hound (Jun 23, 2020)

Bungus Scrungus said:


> Dogs can't eat Chocolate chip muffins. Dog abuser, cancelled.



Clearly white male trying to weigh in on George Floyd murder needs to be canceled for privilege and trying to steer conversation how he wants at the expense of black people.


----------



## nya001 (Jun 23, 2020)

Fox Hound said:


> Clearly white male trying to weigh in on George Floyd murder needs to be canceled for privilege and trying to steer conversation how he wants at the expense of black people.



your user name refers to both Trump fat supporters and furries and you made me write rn something fatphobic and furryphobic. You also wrote "conversation" instead of discourse or narrative and that too needs to be cancelled.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jun 23, 2020)

You have a profile picture with the letter "N", as in "nigger", you need to lose your job and get harassed wherever you go.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 23, 2020)

Your teeth has a bad word in it. Might wanna get that checked.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 23, 2020)

You used to have proud totally "transwahmen" Chihiro as your avatar.


----------



## 160048 (Jun 23, 2020)

is a terf, and a misogynist


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 24, 2020)

Trapitalism said:


> You used to have proud totally "transwahmen" Chihiro as your avatar.


It’s Tenko now you uncultured swine!!

@disky likes anime, therefore he’s a nazi!


----------



## Mr. ShadowCreek (Jun 24, 2020)

Your avatar is a skinny anime girl. That is insensitive to overweight girls.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 24, 2020)

Your profile pick has a chimp, which means you are making fun of black people. You’re such a racist.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jun 24, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> Your profile pick has a chimp, which means you are making fun of black people. You’re such a racist.


You hate jannies: as most jannies are transexuals, this makes you a trannyphobic bigot.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 24, 2020)

YOU HAVE THE WORD “RETARD” IN YOUR PFP!! RETARD IS AN ABLEST SLUR!!!


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 24, 2020)

You have an anime avatar with some sort of alphabet pride flag. I'm guessing you're racist against our mighty African Kangz and Qweenz! 

You racist Loli lover, you...


----------



## not william stenchever (Jun 24, 2020)

you raped my fields and burned my women


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 24, 2020)

You are a flat-earther!
THE EARTH IS ROUND DUMBASS!


----------



## dingobaby (Jun 24, 2020)

Anime encourages pedophilia


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 24, 2020)

your dingo ate my baby!


----------



## mr. whiskers (Jun 24, 2020)

okay 'doctor' cars aren't eco friendly; you're killing the earth which is medical malpractice. wait is that car alive? car abuser earth abuser! cancelled !1!!!


----------



## Muttnik (Jun 24, 2020)

Listen up, earth cat. Your existence on dry land contributes to the climate crisis! Either personally evacuate yourself from Mother Gaia or get in the pod and eat the damn bugs REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mr. whiskers (Jun 24, 2020)

wrong. also you're blue. I bet your space crew left you behind because daddy elon got cancelled by the earth cats for bad memes. sad. do better


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 24, 2020)

you groped my melons


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 24, 2020)

you stole those melons from me!


----------



## Muttnik (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't listen to literal choking hazards for toddlers.


----------



## mr. whiskers (Jun 24, 2020)

space exploration? more like space exploitation!!1!!!!!! tsk tsk. stop trying to colonize and extract material from indigenous alien planets


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 24, 2020)

You abuse cats by having them take “cute” pictures as an excuse to why you’re too unstable to own a pet for yourself.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 24, 2020)

Clovers are a symbol of 4chan which is an alt-right website


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jun 24, 2020)

Ara Ara, @FluffyTehFennekin, It's amazing how unashsamed you are to show your face around here.

To start off my case I'd like to point out how increadibly lazy you were coming out of the gate;


FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Surprised she doesn’t have a thread yet. She is kinda crazy when comes to this stuff.


You knew who this person was, and instead of doing your part and working hard on making a thread- you were lazy and were basically saying...


FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Boy when is someone going to make a thread on this faggot lol.



How VERY  shameful of you @FluffyTehFennekin! 

Not to mention this isn't he first time you were lazy and wanted to reap the reward of others work;


FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Link me please (the post, not the playlist)





FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Holy cow! This is worthy of it’s own thread!




Look, You lable people slanderous terms;


FluffyTehFennekin said:


> You are a flat-earther!
> DUMBASS!



And for some reason you think in $currentyear! It's okay to say inhumane things like this


FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Troons are weird


Trans rights are human rights and you should lose your job over this thing alone!

and aren't afraid to lie about @albertbrown26's avatar's smell being a "field of flowers" when it's a singular clover. Nobody likes a liar @FluffyTehFennekin.


FluffyTehFennekin said:


> A field of flowers



Oh but I guess we can look past all this. You did revolt against the mods that one time...


FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Mod’s asleep, post furries!
> View attachment 1404375View attachment 1404377View attachment 1404379




I'd continue quoting your history, but I'm starting to get lazy.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 25, 2020)

you spy on little girls


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 25, 2020)

Doctor Eradicate said:


> you spy on little girls


Eradicate = genocide apologist


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 25, 2020)

Meat Target said:


> Eradicate = genocide apologist


killall -INT -u "Meat Target"


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 25, 2020)

you broke into my house and raped me


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 25, 2020)

You discussed crime stats in a criminology course!


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 25, 2020)

your monkeys molested me


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 25, 2020)

Army Burger said:


> your monkeys molested me


>Army Burger
A new recruit died of an MRE-induced bowel obstruction


----------



## Wraith (Jun 25, 2020)

@Meat Target 
Something-something wore black shoes on black pavement and filmed it 12 years ago.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 26, 2020)

You are practically everywhere, and you won’t stop talking.


----------



## Basil II (Jun 26, 2020)

Anime is incredibly problematic and imposes a toxic patriarchal view of women!


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 26, 2020)

Basil II said:


> What are your thoughts on Transcendental Meditation? It's a weird celeb cult based off Hinduism and sort of led by David Lynch.
> 
> http://suggestibility.org/ dude here has about to say about it, whether you believe him is up to you.


You know about cults, which means you’re part of a cult to know about this stuff. You are highly problematic and you are probably brainwashing people this very moment.


----------



## Turanist Shitposter (Jun 27, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> View attachment 1409173View attachment 1409174
> I wonder how long BLM will put up with the gays before they get the boot too?


He is trying to create dissent among proletariat, during an active revolution in progress, Comrade Comissar.


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 27, 2020)

Forcing people to believe in his own civilization without reasons


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 28, 2020)

You’re OC is not trans enough. All OCs created by kiwi artists must have at least three pride flags on them.


----------



## Dilf Department (Jun 28, 2020)

you sexualize the trans folks


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 28, 2020)

You associate with lolies. Instant cancel.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jun 28, 2020)

I recognize JambledUpWords from my last Klan rally.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 28, 2020)

Battlecruiser3000ad said:


> I recognize JambledUpWords from my last Klan rally.


You’re a black Klansman. You’re a race traitor. Sorry bucko, your black card has been revoked.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jun 28, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> You’re a black Klansman. You’re a race traitor. Sorry bucko, your black card has been revoked.


You tried to cancel our jannies. 





						We need a thread about autistic mods
					

Okay, so I made a thread about a lolcow that is in prospering grounds and I got banned. Here’s how it started:  A mod got bent out of shape from a misspelled word (which I later corrected, but mod refused to keep my corrections)  Afterwards, the mod criticized the word I used in a post, which...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Need I say more?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 28, 2020)

You’re a weeb with a scantly clad avatar!! Put some clothes on!!


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 28, 2020)

You turned me into a newt!

....I got better


----------



## HeraldofNurgle (Jun 28, 2020)

Your nose is clearly making fun of J3ws and thus is highly anti-semetic.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jun 28, 2020)

Herald of Niggle?

Blatant racism


----------



## Blackhole (Jun 28, 2020)

You fucked 3 dogs. Die.


----------



## URL (Jun 29, 2020)

You forced your dog to wear a cowboy hat for your own entertainment, that's literally animal cruelty!


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 29, 2020)

Blatant robotface.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 29, 2020)

Your avatar has an eye patch, and you probably don’t. You’re mocking those with vision problems. You are ableist and need to repent of this grave misdemeanor (you still won’t be forgiven though because there is no salvation).


----------



## Sans Fish Man (Jun 29, 2020)

you put "Y'all are attracted to me, lez be real here" but your not french so you cant say "Lez" you fucking racist


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 29, 2020)

Sans Fish Man said:


> you put "Y'all are attracted to me, lez be real here" but your not french so you cant say "Lez" you fucking racist


The French don’t matter since you can’t be racist towards white people. Get with the times, dude.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 29, 2020)

Lez is racist against lesbians you homophobe.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 29, 2020)

You are a Falangist, which is a racist ideology.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jun 29, 2020)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Lez is racist against lesbians you homophobe.


I’m a lesbian. Checkmate, incel.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jun 29, 2020)

Imposing your ridiculously high beauty standards on me are you? The followers on my tumblr blog will hear about this!


----------



## URL (Jun 29, 2020)

Anime is sexist, and you have an anime avatar, therefore you're sexist.


----------



## Trapitalism (Jun 29, 2020)

You are a cop that helps preserve cis-white-heteronormative patriarchy


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Jun 29, 2020)

I canceled you before, but you didn't stay canceled, making a mockery of all of cancel culture, which means you are making a mockery of social justice, which means you are racist, sexist, homophobic, transphobic, and a literal NAZI, and you are making it so kiwifarms is no longer a safe space for me me me me me ME ME ME ME, free from triggers. I may need to go watch videos of puppies and cute ducks so I can stop feeling triggered. I'm literally crying right now. I may be too triggered tomorrow to even attend my gender studies class. And I'm the teacher. So you are literally killing me and my students.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 29, 2020)

Muffin is a slur against black women you bigot!!


----------



## Elizabeth Olsens Toes (Mar 4, 2021)

Think of the anime grill that was slayed so you could use it as a profile picture.


----------



## Max Doof (Mar 4, 2021)

You are literally appropriating witchcraft and it's really damaging to the community. Sorry sweaty, you have to


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 4, 2021)

You place Space Channel 5 very well but you can’t dance like Lululla in real life


----------



## Resident Evil (Mar 4, 2021)

You use Chan in your username.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Mar 4, 2021)

The Professional said:


> You use Chan in your username.


You're cancelled for heiling Hitler but I'm sure someone else said this already I'm just too lazy to check to be sure.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 5, 2021)

That edit of Doug Walker with a shave head is ableist and trivialized the struggles of people with cancer. It is not funny, check your non having cancer priviledge


----------



## The Last Boyscout (Mar 5, 2021)

both Naruto and Linkin Park fucking suck, so in the end you don't even matter.


----------



## Kornula (Mar 5, 2021)

The Last Boyscout was caught eating at Chick-Fil-et while watching Joe Rogan interviewing Bill Burr Bitchute videos on his phone



TendieGremlin said:


> You're cancelled for heiling Hitler but I'm sure someone else said this already I'm just too lazy to check to be sure.


Everyone's literally Hitler today!  Everyone is cancled!


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 5, 2021)

Well this is an easy one, you're cancelled because you're a nigger.


Nailed it.


----------



## Tingle (Mar 5, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Well this is an easy one, you're cancelled because you're a nigger.
> 
> 
> Nailed it.


Cancelled for perpetuating the standard that strong minorities (black desk) should be supporting luxurious whites (desk equipment).


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 5, 2021)

@Tingle  doesn't think R. Kelly did anything wrong, supports Jeffrey Epstein, personally helped the CIA capture the fugitive known as Joshua Connor "Null", puts peas in his mac and cheese, thinks 9/11 happened on 9/12, has a Hillary Clinton Email account, loves section 230 and repealing section 230, manages a black-owned business selling slaves to the Chinese, double masks at home but not out in public, loves transgender troops but hates regular troops, burns American flags inside the ass of his demisexual furry gay agender lesbian nonbinary pansexual gender trash xirfriend, draws shotacon, jerks off to lolicon, posts unspoilered dick vore in the chat, does NOT post unspoilered dick vore in the chat, hates all the things you like and likes all the things you love, thinks metal is music, loves rap, drinks Soylent, is 264 lbs overweight, constantly ebegs, does not donate extra funds to other comrades, says the N word, says nigger, believes in Allah, eats pork on Friday, masturbates constantly, loves to give and receive abortions, AND he did COVID.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 5, 2021)

Cancelled for interrupting my anime downloading.


----------



## Kornula (Mar 5, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Cancelled for interrupting my anime downloading.


Canceled for using Ikea furniture.


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 5, 2021)

Kornula said:


> Canceled for using Ikea furniture.


Racist against Swedish furniture.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 5, 2021)

Cancelled for not being really there when it comes to fighting against the struggles minorites face everyday.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 6, 2021)

LOTGH is a white supremacist anime, you're cancelled chud


----------



## ItsTheShitt (Mar 6, 2021)

Floyd is not trans, you're cancelled


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 6, 2021)

I is the second letter in nigger, ya blew it


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Mar 6, 2021)

Cancelled for appropriating a tragic beautiful trans woman of color in your avatar and fetishing the trans experience as a result.


----------



## Kornula (Mar 7, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> Well this is an easy one, you're cancelled because you're a nigger.
> 
> 
> Nailed it.


I'm a nigger in black face.. thank you very much!


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 7, 2021)

Kornula said:


> I'm a nigger in black face.. thank you very much!


For saying nigger and being in blackface.
Double cancelled nigger.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Mar 7, 2021)

That monitor clearly isn't black enough, fucking racist cracker.


----------



## args (Mar 7, 2021)

literal nazi @Professional Lurker denied the holocaust


----------



## OrionBalls (Mar 7, 2021)

args said:


> You should talk to your doctor about that
> 
> 
> If you are going to do a flip, at least stream it so we have something to laugh at


You wanted to watch a mentally ill man kill himself. And didn't suggest monetization of the stream to pay for his funeral.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 7, 2021)

My tulpa told me you were a collaborator with nazis in WW2 France...Twitter will hear of this.


----------



## OrionBalls (Mar 7, 2021)

That kerchief is problematic.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Mar 7, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> That kerchief is problematic.


I bet you're just opening the lament configuration to kinkshame those cenobites! They just want to culturally enrich you, you bigot!


----------



## Haint (Mar 7, 2021)

For getting a little too cozy with them birds!


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 7, 2021)

Haint said:


> For getting a little too cozy with them birds!


Dead men cannot tell tales. Or play guitar. You are a fraud.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Mar 7, 2021)

For gimmicking as an old white person and not a strong and empowered, possibly retconned LGBT+, POC


----------



## Kornula (Mar 8, 2021)

Jaan Horn is canceled for being insensitive to people who smoke less than 5 cigarettes at one time.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Mar 8, 2021)

BLACK FACE!


----------



## Begemot (Mar 8, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> BLACK FACE!


Using animals as playthings for humans! Sickening....


----------



## OrionBalls (Mar 8, 2021)

That's the smile of a man who just came in the coffee pot at work.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 8, 2021)

Where are your boobs?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 8, 2021)

You look like you’re about to inject poison in me, yet your avatar would hate _Get Out _in real life


----------



## ClownBrew (Mar 9, 2021)

peeping tom alert


----------



## Marnie (Mar 9, 2021)

Clearly invalidatory of Clowngender/clowncoric folx, even has a racist caricature of a clown as a pfp while (TW ALC*H*L MENTION) encouraging the consumption of beer. Fucking repugnant luv go touch some grass akjdsgfdskj-

I fucking hate myself.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 9, 2021)

Marnie said:


> Clearly invalidatory of Clowngender/clowncoric folx, even has a racist caricature of a clown as a pfp while (TW ALC*H*L MENTION) encouraging the consumption of beer. Fucking repugnant luv go touch some grass akjdsgfdskj-
> 
> I fucking hate myself.


Glasses in your avatar look shiny and  like a knife if you squint.  Some people with self harm trauma, phobias and ticks get triggered when they see a sharp shiny metallic object, you are an horrible inconsiderate human being who deserves to to loose your job


----------



## Alba gu brath (Mar 9, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Glasses in your avatar look shiny and  like a knife if you squint.  Some people with self harm trauma, phobias and ticks get triggered when they see a sharp shiny metallic object, you are an horrible inconsiderate human being who deserves to to loose your job



The cat is clearly a hostage to a woud-be zoophile sadaist, repent, you bad band loving son of a renegade degenerate! 

Jokes aside, kitty is adorable, ten out of ten for get up.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 9, 2021)

Nationalist haggis hunter. Probably supports Rangers or Celtic to a toxic level. Cancelled!


----------



## C.U.N.T. (Mar 9, 2021)

Username starts with a C? GET OUT


Wait...


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Mar 9, 2021)

owes 3/4 of Mt Druit tick. Can’t score from anyone even the cops.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 9, 2021)

saying there is no God is offensive to muslims


----------



## Blackhole (Mar 9, 2021)

You're a weeb,which automatically means you've molested at least 2 children.


----------



## Meat Target (Mar 9, 2021)

Wearing a cowboy hat celebrates the genocide of indigenous people.


----------



## Fentanyl Floyd (Mar 10, 2021)

White man holding gun, is insensitive to Ahmad Arbery


----------



## OrionBalls (Mar 10, 2021)

That lipstick shade is oppressive.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 10, 2021)

Orion Balls Deux said:


> That lipstick shade is oppressive.


You look too happy to look at a cube while using too much makeup


----------



## Monika H. (Mar 10, 2021)

Tintin's creator was racist and a fascist.


----------



## Book Thief (Mar 10, 2021)

Your hand shakes are mocking the autistic. You are now banned from the internet.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 12, 2021)

Theft is only sanctioned for low income PoC , stop appropiating other people's customs based on their struggles to add to your white privilege


----------



## C.U.N.T. (Mar 12, 2021)

Linkin Park is gay
Consider yourself cancelled


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 12, 2021)

Long hair on a man is literally shemale black face


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 12, 2021)

"Waffle Cone" is pretty close to WAFFEN SS to me! Time for you to be chased out of Twitter!


----------



## Book Thief (Mar 13, 2021)

Confederates in $CurrentYear?
Consider yourself cancelled, Nazi.


----------



## Begemot (Mar 13, 2021)

Book Thief said:


> Confederates in $CurrentYear?
> Consider yourself cancelled, Nazi.


The written word reinforces white supremacy and patriarchy. You are cancelled!


----------



## JamusActimus (Mar 13, 2021)

Ahehago is litteraly rape and cutural appropriation


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Mar 13, 2021)

Invalidating Ahegao is invalidating mtf transgender heritage, stop erasing trans culture


----------



## Professional Lurker (Mar 13, 2021)

Your cat is committing cultural appropriation, which must mean you partake in that as well, yuck!


----------



## Wraith (Mar 14, 2021)

This "Professional Lurker" is accused of hiring a necromancer to bring back a dead child star of the old TV show Saved by the Bell for sexual and cheese whiz storage reasons. The problem is however that the star he wanted wasn't dead yet so he secretly gave character actor Elizabeth "Jessie" Berkley a ticket to an Ariana Grande concert hoping nature would take it's course.


----------



## Intensening Rapeye (Mar 14, 2021)

Enables paedophiles by closing his eyes and wanking.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 14, 2021)

You think being black protects you from the bluehaired ire? No! You are a rapiest! And we are hypocrites! Cancel button pressed!


----------



## starborn427614 (Mar 14, 2021)

Having one eye is ableism against those with no eyes.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 14, 2021)

Those with no eyes cannot see the evil of the white man! Tolerance Auschwitz for you!


----------



## Begemot (Mar 14, 2021)

Curt Sibling said:


> Those with no eyes cannot see the evil of the white man! Tolerance Auschwitz for you!


You look angry, probably because you are evil and white supremacy-adjacent, regardless of what you look like. Help! I'm scared! I don't feel safe!


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 14, 2021)

You are not safe! You live in fascist Japan, filled with rapist otaku! But that's what you get for internalized sexism! Honourably cancelled!


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Mar 14, 2021)

That's a perception with no depth. Cancelled for lack of nuance.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 14, 2021)

Trying to use your Einsteinian musings on me? Einstein sounds German! He's a nazi! And so are you! To the love-gas chambers!


----------



## Stilgar of Troon (Mar 14, 2021)

Trying to educate me, thus doubling your number of pupils.  Pass the pitchforks!


----------



## Professional Lurker (Mar 14, 2021)

You're clearly trans, you can't be cancelled, you're heckin' cute and valid!


----------



## Animosa (Mar 27, 2021)

Can't cancel a drag queen with anorexia.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Mar 27, 2021)

You use the term "queen" which ties in with the social illusion called "gender" - Cancelled!


----------



## Pina Colada (Mar 30, 2021)

You're a tentacle monster, so that means you are LITERALLY raping anime girls, you bigoted beast! I should chop those things off with an axe!


----------



## Madre Muerte (Mar 30, 2021)

Sexualization of women? CANCELLED


----------



## Postal_Rat (Mar 30, 2021)

You joined within the last month you are clearly an alt-right non-trans pedophile infiltrator bigot this is a safe space and your not welcome here chud


----------



## Strange Void (Mar 30, 2021)

Postal_Rat said:


> You joined within the last month you are clearly an alt-right non-trans pedophile infiltrator bigot this is a safe space and your not welcome here chud



Rats are plague spreaders! How dare you be so inconsiderate of plague victims!


----------



## Postal_Rat (Mar 30, 2021)

Strange Void said:


> Rats are plague spreaders! How dare you be so inconsiderate of plague victims!


You're an abstract concept the differently abled can't understand those 
how dare you pick on the deccelerated you moron!


----------



## Ari Gold (Mar 30, 2021)

Postal_Rat said:


> You're an abstract concept the differently abled can't understand those
> how dare you pick on the deccelerated you moron!


You are employed in meaningful work: delivering the mail. Therefore, you are complicit in holding up the patriarchy and white supremacy. 

You also identify as super-straight. An identity solely created to ostracize members of the community rather than to state your intention not to suck the girldick.

GTFO nazi.


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 30, 2021)

Ari Gold said:


> You are employed in meaningful work: delivering the mail. Therefore, you are complicit in holding up the patriarchy and white supremacy.
> 
> You also identify as super-straight. An identity solely created to ostracize members of the community rather than to state your intention not to suck the girldick.
> 
> GTFO nazi.


That White male was throwing something at a POC off screen.


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 30, 2021)

The Last Stand said:


> That White male was throwing something at a POC off screen.


He likes old white women! This is a betrayal to young black women or something. Internalized racism!


----------



## The Last Stand (Mar 30, 2021)

Banditotron said:


> He likes old white women! This is a betrayal to young black women or something. Internalized racism!


/pol/ frog identified. Hate speech.


----------



## Kornula (Mar 31, 2021)

Canceled for being dead.


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Mar 31, 2021)

Blackface. That is all.


----------



## Desparagus (Mar 31, 2021)

Yikes bro, big oof


----------



## Madre Muerte (Mar 31, 2021)

Robot trying to eliminate jobs of the common negro? CANCELLED


----------



## Professional Lurker (Mar 31, 2021)

imgn using negro in 2021 SKSKKSKSKSKSK see ya on twt r4cist


----------



## Karakhalkin-Gol (Mar 31, 2021)

You imply gremlins are creeps. That's speceist! Cancelled!


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Apr 1, 2021)

That's cat cruelty, and it cannot and should not be tolerated.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 2, 2021)

that girl didn't consent! rapist!


----------



## Madre Muerte (Apr 2, 2021)

There appears to be a form of confederate banner on your shirt, CANCELLED


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 6, 2021)

Jokes on you it's just a couple leather belts across my chest and a peace medallion.

You on the other hand have Co opted the church of Satan and that is cultural appropriation'


----------



## The Last Stand (Apr 9, 2021)

Deranged White man.


----------



## clinically retarded (Apr 10, 2021)

racist white woman. blonde, blue eyed, not fat. privileged


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 10, 2021)

clinically retarded said:


> racist white woman


anime avatars are an alt right dog whistle and literally like a swastika


----------



## CEO of Pickles (Apr 10, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> anime avatars are an alt right dog whistle and literally like a swastika


You know who else is a furry weeb?


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 10, 2021)

Implying there's something wrong with furry zoophiles is being a bigot


----------



## Postal_Rat (Apr 10, 2021)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Implying there's something wrong with furry zoophiles is being a bigot


I can't believe your appropriating Japanese culture You mega bigot


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 10, 2021)

Username is offensive to victims of workplace violence.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Apr 11, 2021)

Clear animal cruelty in pfp, reported to PETA.


----------



## Little Dark Age (May 10, 2021)

Failed to mention pronouns & show appropriate fealty to BLM via pfp, username, etc. #silenceisviolence


----------



## Biggus Dickus King (May 10, 2021)

racist wtf


----------



## TiggerNits (May 11, 2021)

That tranny loving faggot called me a nigger!


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (May 11, 2021)

Too attractive. Think of all of those beauty-impaired people.
Plus, it promotes warfare. That's a big Bozo no-no.


----------



## Shokaract (May 12, 2021)

Cancelled, the name Chad is very misogynistic.


----------



## Crex Crex (May 12, 2021)

Avatar is wearing a Nazi hat. Cancelled.


----------



## glass_houses (May 12, 2021)

Your emaciated neck and beak is very triggering to me! You're using your thin privilege to rub your higher ability for Joyful Movement in my face! I'm going to rally the entire forces of Facebook and Twitter to cancel your skinny arse!


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Dec 4, 2021)

glass_houses said:


> Your emaciated neck and beak is very triggering to me! You're using your thin privilege to rub your higher ability for Joyful Movement in my face! I'm going to rally the entire forces of Facebook and Twitter to cancel your skinny arse!


Glass houses are a privilege of the rich, and destructive to the environment. You are a filthy capitalist.
All tall flowers must be cut to be level with the others. Time to spend some time in a camp, comrade.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (Dec 4, 2021)

The anatomical inaccuracies of your avatar perpetuates the fetishistic portrayal of of reptiles and the herpetologist's gaze.


----------



## Resunoit (Dec 24, 2021)

Your pfp is yellow-face (Asian people) and therefore very racist. You are also presenting Asian people as burglars in this picture, which is also very racist. Get cancelled sweetie.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Dec 24, 2021)

Resunoit said:


> Your pfp is yellow-face (Asian people) and therefore very racist. You are also presenting Asian people as burglars in this picture, which is also very racist. Get cancelled sweetie.


Santa being depicted as a white heterosexual is offensive to transgendered queer bipocs. Cancelled.


----------



## Resunoit (Dec 24, 2021)

Duke Nukem is a symbol of toxic masculinity and misogynistic. He is also a white Herero cis male which isn’t diverse at all. Cancelled.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 24, 2021)

The Santa in your profile picture looks white. Everyone knows Santa is a POC. Your Santa is also doing the white power symbol, so he’s a white supremacist


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 25, 2021)

My culture is NOT your goddamn profile picture.

Rapa Nui cultures are NOT an aesthetic you can just don for a holiday. Forcing our statues to wear your culturally white Santa hat is very disrespectful to us and implicitly signals that you support our peoples oppression under white rule. Your intentions are irrelevant, your poor judgment is cultural appropriation and contributes to the fetishization of Rapa Nui women and commercialization of our culture for white gain. Check your privilege.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 25, 2021)

You are a ruffian and a brute with a poor grasp on table manners.


----------

